# Adding Yogurt



## DebsDog (Mar 28, 2008)

Does anyone add yogurt to your dogs food? I was told to add a few tablespoons a day to introduct good bacteria. Should I bother?:wave:


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I do everyday. I started because Lily wouldn't eat dry kibble. Now NEITHER of them will eat dry kibble! :doh:


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

we add yogurt & pumpkin to every meal, the pumpkin is to bulk up the stools & Layla won't touch kibble without yogurt on it!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I do.. each meal


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I do on all their feedings.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

we add yogurt several times a week - but, plain yogurt, no flavors (and no extra sugar).


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Plain Fat Free Yogurt! They love it!


----------



## rradovitch (Mar 15, 2008)

Sure. It makes a great frozen treat as well. Put a few spoons into a small tupperware type container and freeze it. You can even mix in some pumpkin, peanut butter or fruit.


----------



## Mersee (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, plain non fat yogurt with dinner. Daisy thinks she hit the jackpot when I give it to her.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Mitchell had to gain weight so he gets vanilla yogurt(actually what ever I have in the fridge), Hailey wants the yogurt but she is back on her diet so she, poor baby, gets green beans with her kibble. Once in a while for a treat I will freeze some yogurt and give it them. I also use the probiotics with both of them, and since I started with the yogurt and probiotics Mitchman hasn's had a serious bout of IBS. He doesnt like and won't touch the pumpkin and too much goes thru Hailey, so I can't give it to unless she already has loose stools. 

Nancy


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Yes mine either have low fat Natural Yogurt most days, some times I alternate with low fat cottage cheese


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

We can't add yogurt. Shadow is allergic to milk products! Grrr.... I shook my head when I was told about that one.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

organic yogurt with active cultures....

*please read the label carefully for non-fat yogurts as a LOT of them contain Splenda(sucralose), aspartame, or acesulfame-potassium*


----------



## MaxwellSmart (Aug 11, 2008)

I add a couple of teaspoons to Max's breakfast everyday. It has really helped his digestive system. When I feed him and I'm out of yogurt he walks up to his food dish and just gives me this "Mom, you forgort the good stuff!" look. It's quite pathetic, haha. 
I give him Dannon's Plain Non-Fat yogurt. I recommend it, just keep an eye on your baby for a possible allergic reaction.


----------



## ice (Aug 8, 2008)

will yogurt make ice 'over-poo'? i started feeding him yogurt a couple days back and he really poo-ed quite a lot.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Yogurt is great. I do feed probiotics, which is even more beneficial than yogurt and provides all the goodies of yogurt (good bacteria, etc) in a much more concentrated form. Probiotics are especially important to give if a dog is on antibiotics, as they do not dicriminate between the good bacteria and the bad, and can wreck havoc with the digestive system.


----------



## ice (Aug 8, 2008)

ice seems to be having some diarrhoea like poo when i give him yogurt. how?


----------



## janni518 (Oct 13, 2008)

ice said:


> ice seems to be having some diarrhoea like poo when i give him yogurt. how?


 
He may be allergic to milk.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

yes,every morning.They love it.


----------



## Turbo22 (Jun 16, 2008)

do you guys add the yogurt and pumpkin together on the same meal or separate?


----------



## twogoldenboys (Mar 3, 2008)

My boys love the yogurt with their dry kibble. Fargo seems to eat just a tad slower with the yogurt. Actually, we feed them Activa, Plain-Fat Free. I like the idea of freezing it for a snack.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

I give probiotics with meals but will sometimes freeze a little bit of yogurt in Gibson's kong.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

I use pumpkin for loose stools (which has been every day) and yogurt - all natural plain sometimes, but not every day


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

I add two teaspoons to mornings and evenings food for Maggie and Mya and I also add a teaspoon of pumpkin as well...I use Activa fat free plain yougurt (the vet told me that Activia was good because of live bacteria, Probiotic...I think) but my two love it!


----------



## ice (Aug 8, 2008)

my GR had diarrhoea after eating yogurt. guess he's lactose intolerant


----------

